# A little kitty video I put together



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

http://web.ics.purdue.edu/~cloudj/video ... binets.wmv

I caught Scotty on video doing something he shouldn't have been doing, and I made a nice video for everyone to see. Be warned, though, it's around 5MB.


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

LOL that is WONDERFUL.....I love the credits too. Rumpleteaser is quite the accomplished cabinet opener herself.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Nice work!! 8)


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Aww, that is so cute! I like the part of the song where it says "I can see by the lines on your face..." and that's when Scotty turned around and was just looking at the camera and you could clearly see the cute stripes on his face!

Good work!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

That was so funny. Scotty acts just like Sugar, she loves cabinets and doors


----------



## BastFille (Aug 13, 2005)

That was absolutely adorable! Will you be making any more Scotty Cloud Features? I'd love to see more, he's so cute!


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

very cute....i was actually hoping at the end he would have made it inside one of the cabinets...seems like it would have been a nice way to close the video. hehehe. my willis is always getting into the cabinets too...


----------

